# Air pressure for a Farmall C?



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone know what the normal rear tire air pressure is for a 1949 Farmall C? I don't see any pressure spec on the tire itself, thanks....Ken.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does the tire call out a size? If so, you could probably call a tire outfit for that ifo but in general it isn't much, probably about 10 PSI.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually run about 20 PSI in my Farmall H tires and 15 PSI in my 1066's tires. Larger tires need less air pressure (more volume though) to haul the same load as a smaller tire. If you let some air out it will pull better, but too low of pressure will cause damage to the tire.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like a soft ride, I run as little pressure as I need to hold up the load.


----------

